# How much training at 4 months?



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Just curious for those training around this age how much training and what are you doing right now? We have been doing 4-5 times a day at 5 min clips of basic sit square in front, side. Platz on command and stay. He's doing amazing so far. Great focus and food drive.. Also doing tracking about 10-12 steps out and of course flirt pole using a rag at the end. I feel like we should be adding more now will ask our trainer on Saturday but wondering where anyone else is at. Thanks!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Cuervo is almost 7 months old. I didn't really start any formal obedience until he was 6 months - we did a lot of engagement/play, obedience without it being obedience until then and worked on building a strong recall. 

Right now we've tackled focus, sitz, platz, started heeling foundation (rear end awareness, walking with his head up etc) and the hold for dumbbells. All of this is good at home so I'm now building in distractions and increasing the duration (seperately). 

I spentd about 15 minutes twice day doing formal obedience but ask for obedience during play and using whatever I can for learning opportunities. We don't do any tracking because of all the ice/snow and I'm not the biggest fan of the cold. 

Sometimes I feel like I'm far behind and had a slight panic attack at a working weekend recently when a 12 week old puppy showed me up but everyone and every dog works a different pace and there's a million different approaches to training a puppy. My breeder was also there and said that we are doing good together, I really respect his opinion so I'll keep on keeping on. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

That sounds good! Yes all dogs are different. In a way I think it's good at 6-7 months because their attention spam is so minimal at 4-5 months. I find tracking pretty easy for them as well where others say tracking is the toughest. Keep updates and good luck to you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Right now I'm spending about 10 minutes twice a day with my 14 week old pup. He could take more, but I don't have the time or energy for much more. I also want to keep him really excited to work. 

I love ending just when things are getting good. Lets him have a chance to take it all in, and keeps him wanting more!


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm doing at least 5-10 short formal obedience at least 4-5 times at day. I also started a new game of hide n seek where my kids would go hide and Mala (6 months) would seek! I am amazed on how she picked up sooooo quickly! Throughout the day I let her be a pup but reward her for good behavior. My 4 year old helps a lot buy giving her treats just because she's being "cute"


----------

